# Enregistrer conversation téléphonique



## Paul Mailhiot (17 Août 2010)

J'ai fait mes recherches. Rien trouvé. Existe-t-il un programme comme Total Recall sur Symbian pour iphone?


----------



## drs (6 Septembre 2010)

Pas à ma connaissance. Et peu de chances que ce genre de soft passe sur l'App Store, vu les problèmes légaux que cela peut poser...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Septembre 2010)

qui permet ce genre de chose, il suffit de faire une recherche sur l'App store


----------



## drs (6 Septembre 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> qui permet ce genre de chose, il suffit de faire une recherche sur l'App store



Comm quoi, ma connaissance est limitée dans ce domaine


----------

